# The Luxuries of the Model S



## Model3P75D (Jul 22, 2018)

[mod note: post partially copied from another thread for context]

I picked up my M3 performance awd 4 days ago. Love the car and the performance. No issues with anything. I've also owned a model S for 2 years and no problems with check engine or abs or anything else. Most likely an update, which tesla downloads automatically into the car, will take care of this glitch. I do miss the luxuries of model S in the model 3, but performance means more to me!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Model3P75D said:


> I do miss the luxuries of model S


what luxuries did you have in S that the 3 doesn't have? 
I know that is said alot, and personally, I don't really see what makes the S more luxurious than the 3. maybe I don't understand what other's see as luxurious vs not luxurious


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> what luxuries did you have in S that the 3 doesn't have?


Buttons


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Buttons


glovebox and mirror buttons?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> glovebox and mirror buttons?


Hey, don't ruin my attempts at humor with your "facts".


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Hey, don't ruin my attempts at humor with your "facts".


I'm sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

WRT to luxury between the S and the 3, the list is just too long for me to type.


----------

